# Funny party photo



## jeniferbwa (Jan 3, 2007)

The guy all the way to the left is my husband.. this is the ugliest photo I have but I kinda like it lol.


----------



## ShootHoops (Jan 3, 2007)

This is hilarious, lol!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 4, 2007)

The_Finisher, erm ... what is it again now: "ShootHoops" - you are confusing me! CONFUSING! Thankfully your AVATAR has remained the same, else I would go :scratch: all the time ... ->ShootHoops?

OK, I'll get used to it... 



and  about this photo - how on earth could they arrange themselves like THIS for this picture?


----------



## jeniferbwa (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah it was supposed to be a nice picture of them sitting next to eachother until someone decided to be funny and dance on his friend. I didn't get any nice pictures that night


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 5, 2007)

Heehee, looks like a fun party!  Possibly good blackmail material for the 2 on the right. Your hubby is the most normal looking/positioned one of the lot!


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice.  Candids rock, even if they're technically imperfect.


----------

